
The first person to spot gravitational waves - leephillips
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/02/here-s-first-person-spot-those-gravitational-waves?utm_source=newsfromscience&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=firstwave-2361
======
has2k1
The first person to spot that signal at SETI will sleep well for a few nights.
Plus, the names of the parties in the article have Rocky IV vibes.

